# The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword HD leaked prior to release, port uses partial emulation tech



## TerpToke (Jul 14, 2021)

You simply can't beat leaks! Hope everyone enjoys! <3


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 14, 2021)

emulation.... thats a bit lazy


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2021)

Remember everyone
No rom or link to where to find it here or anywhere else on GBAtemp
Stay legal guys


----------



## SkittleDash (Jul 14, 2021)

I'll be honest. I tried it out. Yes. It's SOOOOO much smoother than the Wii version and graphically appealing. The motion controls seem a lot more accurate too.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 14, 2021)

Day 1 buy from me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2021)

Been playing it a bit, pretty disappointed with it. Barely looks like they did anything at all to make it "HD" beyond some antialiasing and 60fps, I think Skyward Sword 4k looks miles better than this lazy ass port. 

Combat still controls like shit, the OG Monster Hunter "move the analog stick!" workaround just doesn't feel good at all. But I do like the Loftwing controls (and I guess that'd translate to the bug thing and all that) now so that's good. I hate that you have to hold a button to move the damn camera, and you can't move it while dashing. They should've swapped the way combat and camera movement works, holding L to activate the combat mode and have the camera control naturally with the right stick. 


Oh well, Nintendo gonna Nintendo and the Nin10yearolds will eat it up so not much can be done.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2021)

I still don't get people calling this hybrid emulation stuff of using emulation just for the gpu lazy. it makes sense if they really wanted it to look faithful to the original and it honestly seems like it would actually be more work to do this hyrbid method then full emulation or full naitive


----------



## WG481 (Jul 14, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> emulation.... thats a bit lazy


It's definitely easier than repackaging the old libraries for the Switch. Think about it. If you were developing a big rerelease, you wouldn't want to go and redo the years of work you went into making the original. Thus, partial emulation can be used to help speed up the process so you don't have to do the unnecessary work that goes into porting big games.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 14, 2021)

yeah my point of "use dolphin lmao" gets more and more relevant


----------



## linuxares (Jul 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> emulation.... thats a bit lazy


It's not fully emulated. Like fuck... it would be ass to remake everything for the Switch GPU.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 15, 2021)

Lazy port for 60 bucks plus a 25 bucks toy to travel faster? Eh I think I will just play the Wii version... someday.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm going to say it because nobody has said it yet I'm extremely disappointed. Not in the game persay but how it was presented they should have just did a trilogy of 3 games. Skyward Sword , Windwaker, and Twilight Princess. If they are going to rehash games no problem but give us the full Zelda experience.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 15, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm going to say it because nobody has said it yet I'm extremely disappointed. Not in the game persay but how it was presented they should have just did a trilogy of 3 games. Skyward Sword , Windwaker, and Twilight Princess. If they are going to rehash games no problem but give us the full Zelda experience.


I agree. Honestly all the "Wii" games could have worked in a package. Windwaker kind of just got a remake... damn just put it on the eshop already...


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 15, 2021)

I was able to play my copy of Skyward Sword using Dolphin upscaled to 4k with original Wiimote Plus and it was a great experience. I'm not sure how this will turn out, but I'm really not interested in playing through it again when not much has really changed.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 15, 2021)

linuxares said:


> I agree. Honestly all the "Wii" games could have worked in a package. Windwaker kind of just got a remake... damn just put it on the eshop already...



They can do it if they really wanted too but to make them more $$$ they rather sell you the games separately. This game is over 10 years old it shouldn't be priced the same way they are pricing BOTW2.   But people have to realize Nintendo gets away with this because this game is going to sell millions.

I think I have this game on the Wii but I hate the silly wii controls. I always hated the wii because they forced the silly controls on you opposing to making you use a gamepad.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jul 15, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm going to say it because nobody has said it yet I'm extremely disappointed. Not in the game persay but how it was presented they should have just did a trilogy of 3 games. Skyward Sword , Windwaker, and Twilight Princess. If they are going to rehash games no problem but give us the full Zelda experience.


This. I mean they already made HD remasters for Windwaker and Twilight Princes on the Wii U. But here we go again if you got cookies on your plate they will serve more milk to go with them.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 15, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm going to say it because nobody has said it yet I'm extremely disappointed. Not in the game persay but how it was presented they should have just did a trilogy of 3 games. Skyward Sword , Windwaker, and Twilight Princess. If they are going to rehash games no problem but give us the full Zelda experience.



I think the only way Nintendo would've done that would've been a Zelda 3D All-Stars limited time 3-in-1 back in February


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm going to say it because nobody has said it yet I'm extremely disappointed. Not in the game persay but how it was presented they should have just did a trilogy of 3 games. Skyward Sword , Windwaker, and Twilight Princess. If they are going to rehash games no problem but give us the full Zelda experience.


I'd go for a SSHD, MC3D and OoTHD
I think those three are the very first games in the timeline if i'm not wrong
Plus, I'd love to see a MC3D
It's my second favorite 2D Zelda game (behind LA)


----------



## newo (Jul 15, 2021)

I dont know what people were expecting there are so many "new" games on the switch you could just buy once of those.  If you never played this before then this is a totally new experience and at that point it would not matter.  For me (having completed it on the wii) I would not recommend a rebuy.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 15, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I think I have this game on the Wii but I hate the silly wii controls. I always hated the wii because they forced the silly controls on you opposing to making you use a gamepad.



I don't hate the Wii controls, but never played this game [much] because I don't have space for the Wii controls.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jul 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> emulation.... thats a bit lazy


Emulation is not "lazy"


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> For those that sail the high seas


Ooh, referencing a much better Legend of Zelda game, are we? Nice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> I'd go for a SSHD, MC3D and OoTHD
> I think those three are the very first games in the timeline if i'm not wrong
> Plus, I'd love to see a MC3D
> It's my second favorite 2D Zelda game (behind LA)


"MC"? I don't recall a game with those initials...there was "MM", Majora's Mask, though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goku1992A said:


> They can do it if they really wanted too but to make them more $$$ they rather sell you the games separately. This game is over 10 years old it shouldn't be priced the same way they are pricing BOTW2.   But people have to realize Nintendo gets away with this because this game is going to sell millions.
> 
> I think I have this game on the Wii but I hate the silly wii controls. I always hated the wii because they forced the silly controls on you opposing to making you use a gamepad.


Nice, a fellow Wii-hater. Why Nintendo even bothered to produce a Classic Controller, when it ended up being rarely utilised, is beyond me; that should've been a mandatory secondary option, instead of a completely optional one.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 15, 2021)

Good, no chance I was ever gonna buy this one anyway.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

I wonder if Nintendo will ever consider an Oracle duology remaster...that's something I'd love to play.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> "MC"? I don't recall a game with those initials...there was "MM", Majora's Mask, though.


Minish Cap, IIRC, it hapened between SS and OoT timeline split


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Minish Cap, IIRC, it hapened between SS and OoT timeline split


Oh. The GBA; forgot about that. Never did play it.


----------



## FFT (Jul 15, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> emulation.... thats a bit lazy



Woah woah, wait for a sec. This is *not* emulation. It seems more likely that they just needed to provide some sort of wrapper / compatibility layer for the GX library / env used in Wii development for easier porting - that is, which means that no emulation is done here. It's just a port. In the past many ports were using wrappers / compatibility layers, so it's nothing new and applying 'emulation' sticker to all stuff like this is just a pure misunderstanding. Just my 5 cents...


----------



## JeffRuLz (Jul 15, 2021)

Was anyone really surprised by this? I don't know why they wouldn't reuse the work they did on Galaxy for other Wii games.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I wonder if Nintendo will ever consider an Oracle duology remaster...that's something I'd love to play.


As I said a few time on temp, I'd rather not
I'd prefer them to go with their original project when they came up with Oracle series, the Seed series
Seed of Courage
Seed of Wisdom
Seed of Power
Three games that can be played in the order you want
For example, depending if you play SoC as first, second or third game of the series, you'll get different story
If I counted right, that makes 15 games/6 Storylines
That was their original idea before Oracle series, but due to the limit of technology back then, they had to restrain themselves to a two games series

Seriously, I'd prefer the Seed series instead of a remake of the Oracle series, don't you too?


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 15, 2021)

I can smell it: a few people are soon going to jail


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> As I said a few time on temp, I'd rather not
> I'd prefer them to go with their original project when they came up with Oracle series, the Seed series
> Seed of Courage
> Seed of Wisdom
> ...


Yes, and no; it could be interesting, but we've already got two amazing games that were held back by system limitations - and that would be even better now that those limitations no longer exist.
No more needing to swap items almost-constantly due to only having two buttons; no more grid-based maps, just the raw experience. That'd be great!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Yes, and no; it could be interesting, but we've already got two amazing games that were held back by system limitations - and that would be even better now that those limitations no longer exist.
> No more needing to swap items almost-constantly due to only having two buttons; no more grid-based maps, just the raw experience. That'd be great!


Well, the story sure will be different, so I guess the timeline theorists will be fucked up if Ninty had to change Oracles series to Seeds series


----------



## Jayro (Jul 15, 2021)

newo said:


> I dont know what people were expecting there are so many "new" games on the switch you could just buy once of those.  If you never played this before then this is a totally new experience and at that point it would not matter.  For me (having completed it on the wii) I would not recommend a rebuy.


To be fair, I didn't know the Switch was just gonna be the Wii / Wii U port machine, I expected NEW games for the system. It's a slap to the face of every Wii U owner out there, me included. They could have at least ported the two GOOD Zelda games instead of this shitty one. (WW/TP)


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 15, 2021)

Good, Ninty got comfortable with the emulators they once they so despised.

Next do Prime Trilogy.
(Before you say anything: Yes I Know)



Jayro said:


> To be fair, I didn't know the Switch was just gonna be the Wii / Wii U port machine, I expected NEW games for the system. It's a slap to the face of every Wii U owner out there, me included. They could have at least ported the two GOOD Zelda games instead of this shitty one. (WW/TP)



Why? They pretty much covered most releveant games already anyways.
Personally I'm happy they did SW, as it was the only chance it had.
Good for it (even if ppl seem to loath it...)

______
Edit: Was the site down shortly ?


----------



## enderer (Jul 15, 2021)

honestly, i hope they pump out dozens of games using their emulation and partial emulation technology. 
super mario sunshine is so beautiful on the switch version (sm3as)  and i've been wanting galaxy on portable with touch screen controls since i got into this scene.
more gamecube games, please... and the occasional wii game for spice!

seriously, who wouldn't buy smash bros melee hd?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Good, Ninty got comfortable with the emulators they once they so despised.
> 
> Next do Prime Trilogy.
> (Before you say anything: Yes I Know)
> ...


yes, it do was down for about 5 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 15, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> yes, it do was down for about 5 minutes


Muhaha, what a disaster.
Great disturbance that.

And it even happened while I was typing 



enderer said:


> honestly, i hope they pump out dozens of games using their emulation and partial emulation technology.
> 
> seriously, who wouldn't buy smash bros melee hd?



True. My thoughts exactly.
NERD did a great job (applauds in french).

As for Melee:
I'd take a pass on that.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 15, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Been playing it a bit, pretty disappointed with it. Barely looks like they did anything at all to make it "HD" beyond some antialiasing and 60fps.



They barely did anything to make it HD.... Other than, you know, literally making it HD? 480p to 1080p. What exactly more do you want for them to do to "make it HD" than what they literally did make it HD.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 15, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> They barely did anything to make it HD.... Other than, you know, literally making it HD? 480p to 1080p. What exactly more do you want for them to do to "make it HD" than what they literally did make it HD.


I mean, did they actually make the textures 1080p or did they just use an upscaler (which anybody could do with an emulator)?

At least with Mario 3D All-Stars you got three games, Skyward Sword on its own isn't even worth $10.  They should've bundled it with Windwaker HD and Twilight Princess HD.  This is one instance where I'm definitely on board the "Nintendo is being cheap af" train.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

enderer said:


> honestly, i hope they pump out dozens of games using their emulation and partial emulation technology.
> super mario sunshine is so beautiful on the switch version (sm3as)  and i've been wanting galaxy on portable with touch screen controls since i got into this scene.
> more gamecube games, please... and the occasional wii game for spice!
> 
> seriously, who wouldn't buy smash bros melee hd?


...Me? I don't see any point in regressing that far; Brawl had the fantastic, traditional Classic and All-Star Modes, and it also had Subspace Emissary for more singleplayer offerings. Ultimate has the far greater roster.
Melee has...what, Break the Targets? Meh.


----------



## playstays_shun (Jul 15, 2021)

im excited for Friday, or whenever my preorder arrives.

I caved on it, never played so will be fresh to me


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 15, 2021)

To those who leak games, fuck off


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 15, 2021)

Seems like I should just stick to the Wii version I downloaded?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> To those who leak games, fuck off


Why? Leaks help us know what's eventually going to be on sale, know what we'd be thinking of buying.
If the leak reveals some good info, then that's valuable knowledge that can make us feel happy about purchasing the game. If the leak reveals negative info, then we know not to buy the game.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> They barely did anything to make it HD.... Other than, you know, literally making it HD? 480p to 1080p. What exactly more do you want for them to do to "make it HD" than what they literally did make it HD.


Rendering the game at 1080p =/= making it HD. Look at the textures on this and tell me it's "HD"






"HD".

Please.


EDIT: And to be clear, I 100% expected them to produce higher quality textures and models like they did for Twilight Princess/Wind Waker *HD*. At least those actually had texture overhauls, this is a lazy port.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 15, 2021)

Steal from the enemy 
Incredibly smart move Nintendo


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 15, 2021)

Ah, glad to see that some things are always the same. It's basically an universal law that every Nintendo game gets leaked months or weeks before release. I'd really love to see their corporate faces each time this happens, ha.



notrea11y said:


> Good, Ninty got comfortable with the emulators they once they so despised


"It's fine if we do it, but not if YOU do it!! Give us money!!"


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jul 15, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They should've swapped the way combat and camera movement works, holding L to activate the combat mode and have the camera control naturally with the right stick.



Absolutely agree, and it feels nonsensical for them to have built it that way in the first place. Why do I need instantaneous access to the sword? Combat isn't anywhere near as often as exploration, so camera would obviously be the more used action. Combat is also typically done holding the lock on button anyway, so why not activate sword mode with lock on as well as LB? Just another bizarre nintendo control decision that makes no sense.


----------



## FanNintendo (Jul 15, 2021)

Im happy with Wii U The Legend of Zleda Skyward Sword was in eShop maybe for $19.99 no needed to get 2nd copy


----------



## spriteice (Jul 15, 2021)

Regardless of the issues that seem to be present, I am looking forward to playing this game for the first time


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

spriteice said:


> Regardless of the issues that seem to be present, I am looking forward to playing this game for the first time


If you've played other Legend of Zelda games - aside from BotW, which is a stark departure from previous 3D games - then don't expect this one to be like them. In some basic ways it is, but it also has plenty of extraneous, unnecessary mechanics added in to frustrate the player; limited stamina, for example, which cannot be upgraded, only temporarily increased via potions. A four-to-eight-slot Pouch, needlessly restricting what the player can carry with them (and that arbitrarily includes shields and bottles and ammo bags). Shield fragility, except for the lategame Hylian Shield that can be obtained through a Boss Rush mode if you succeed in enough battles in a row. Resource grinding (bugs and materials, like feathers and blobs of goo and tumbleweed and stuff) to upgrade potions and gear.


----------



## spriteice (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> If you've played other Legend of Zelda games - aside from BotW, which is a stark departure from previous 3D games - then don't expect this one to be like them. In some basic ways it is, but it also has plenty of extraneous, unnecessary mechanics added in to frustrate the player; limited stamina, for example, which cannot be upgraded, only temporarily increased via potions. A four-to-eight-slot Pouch, needlessly restricting what the player can carry with them (and that arbitrarily includes shields and bottles and ammo bags). Shield fragility, except for the lategame Hylian Shield that can be obtained through a Boss Rush mode if you succeed in enough battles in a row. Resource grinding (bugs and materials, like feathers and blobs of goo and tumbleweed and stuff) to upgrade potions and gear.



That doesn't sound too bad to be honest - even though Majoras Mask 3D is my favorite Zelda game to date, I still thoroughly enjoyed BOTW and did not take issue with the grind of it or the weapon fragility. 

I have been looking for a new game to play and this will do nicely I think


----------



## weatMod (Jul 15, 2021)

TerpToke said:


> You simply can't beat leaks! Hope everyone enjoys! <3


I will once I get confirmation on a min FW requirement
can I patch it for SX or will it work natively?


----------



## nero99 (Jul 15, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Been playing it a bit, pretty disappointed with it. Barely looks like they did anything at all to make it "HD" beyond some antialiasing and 60fps, I think Skyward Sword 4k looks miles better than this lazy ass port.


well no shit a 4K version would look better than 720p/1080p.


----------



## zerofalcon (Jul 15, 2021)

spriteice said:


> Regardless of the issues that seem to be present, I am looking forward to playing this game for the first time



It's a nice game despite all the love or hate it had when released almost ten years ago on the Wii. At least with the HD version we have another gameplay layout, for gamers who dislike motion controls and stopped playing it at some point. I'm sure many of us will enjoy this singular Zelda game with its new changes.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2021)

Ah, just as I suspected... Not the worst thing in the world or anything, it does make Nintendo's workload not unnecessarily harder, but definitely makes me squint at that $60 price point if we're getting something about on par with 1/3 of a $60 collection.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2021)

nero99 said:


> well no shit a 4K version would look better than 720p/1080p.


Resolution =/= higher quality. The Skyward Sword 4k I'm referring to is an HD texture pack for Dolphin that actually increases texture resolution and detail, something Nintendo literally didn't do in this port. All they seemingly did was apply a bilinear filter on things, push it at 720p and that's it, and that's fucking disgusting. Look at the comparisons here:

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021...t-the-35th-zelda-birthday-gift-wed-hoped-for/

And tell me Nintendo gave any kind of a shit releasing this game.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jul 15, 2021)

Wow, I mean I'm not surprised. Hope there's a mod to incorporate the changes from here to the Wii version so that we could play it in Dolphin with better controls.


----------



## B.B.Link (Jul 15, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Remember everyone
> No rom or link to where to find it here or anywhere else on GBAtemp
> Stay legal guys



Bla Bla Bla


----------



## SS4 (Jul 15, 2021)

So its basically the same game with some filters and no wiimote plus . . . wow! Worth all the money!


----------



## djnate27 (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Why? Leaks help us know what's eventually going to be on sale, know what we'd be thinking of buying.
> If the leak reveals some good info, then that's valuable knowledge that can make us feel happy about purchasing the game. If the leak reveals negative info, then we know not to buy the game.


A leak won’t reveal anything that the official release will…just sooner. Are we that impatient a society that we can’t wait a couple of days?
If you’re convinced you’ll like the game…pre-order it or Day 1 buy it. 
If you’re on the fence…be patient. All your questions will be answered in time.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> A leak won’t reveal anything that the official release wouldn’t…just sooner. Are we that impatient a society that we can’t wait a couple of days?


And how many people would wait for details about a game to come out, after the game is already available? A lot of people would just not bother waiting and buy it almost immediately; with leaks, we at least have the capability of being forewarned prior to release day.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 15, 2021)

If they "ported" it or it's kinda emulated and it's not made from scratch, I wonder if they fixed the critical bug with the Thunder Dragon.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Asia81 said:


> If they "ported" it or it's kinda emulated and it's not made from scratch, I wonder if they fixed the critical bug with the Thunder Dragon.


That they needed an extra download ("channel") to fix, since the Wii didn't quite have the game-patching capabilities modern consoles have...is that 'channel' still available for Wii players, considering the Wiishop closed years ago?


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 15, 2021)

Freaking nice. I'll take all the GC/Wii games they want to port our way, but granted I kinda think of the Switch as a New 2DS with a giant screen, real dual sticks, @720p, that plays GC/Wii ports. If you think of it that way, its actually mind blowing. As a home console I'd be pissed lol.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 15, 2021)

Edit:
I'm stupid.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> Freaking nice. I'll take all the GC/Wii games they want to port our way, but granted I kinda think of the Switch as a New 2DS with a giant screen, real dual sticks, @720p, that plays GC/Wii ports. If you think of it that way, its actually mind blowing. As a home console I'd be pissed lol.


You forgot two things: no second screen, no real backwards-compatibility (just whatever they throw at us in the form of ports and remakes/remasters). Two _important_ missing aspects, I'd say, especially the latter one.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Jul 15, 2021)

Experiencing some old title on current gen hardware is a totally ''new experience'' yay


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> You forgot two things: no second screen, no real backwards-compatibility (just whatever they throw at us in the form of ports and remakes/remasters). Two _important_ missing aspects, I'd say, especially the latter one.


The Switch combined the best part of both screens though, high resolution (top) with a touch screen (bottom). I also forgot PC ports in addition to Wii/GC ports. I'd take the new ports vs old 3DS games. I still have the 3DS laying around for that.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 15, 2021)

I guess it's a race between ports from official devs or from homebrew community with these partial or even full emulation tech.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> The Switch combined the best part of both screens though, high resolution (top) with a touch screen (bottom). I also forgot PC ports in addition to Wii/GC ports. I'd take the new ports vs old 3DS games. I still have the 3DS laying around for that.


Except that, with the Switch, you cannot have both the hi-res "top" screen and the touchscreen at the same time; that worked out magnificently for JRPGs and Legend of Zelda, from what I've played, on the 3DS line (the DS less so, since touch was still so new quite a few games focused too heavily on it).

Also, backwards-compatibility didn't have to mean 3DS games; it could've meant Wii U games, considering how successful the 3DS was compared to the Wii's superior younger brother. Make the games on the failed console able to be run on this new, far more successful one, y'know? If the Switch actually had dual-screens, this would be at least _possible_.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Except that, with the Switch, you cannot have both the hi-res "top" screen and the touchscreen at the same time; that worked out magnificently for JRPGs and Legend of Zelda, from what I've played, on the 3DS line (the DS less so, since touch was still so new quite a few games focused too heavily on it).
> 
> Also, backwards-compatibility didn't have to mean 3DS games; it could've meant Wii U games, considering how successful the 3DS was compared to the Wii's superior younger brother. Make the games on the failed console able to be run on this new, far more successful one, y'know? If the Switch actually had dual-screens, this would be at least _possible_.


The dual screens were nice, but at the same time I don't really miss it either since they couldn't find a way to not scratch the top screen, lmao. As for backwards compatibility, it just doesn't work like that unless they decide to build upon the old hardware in such a way. Ironically that is part of why the WiiU was not successful, resulting in much less 3rd party games.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 15, 2021)

That actually makes a lot of sense considering you could map the Wiimotion Plus controls to the right analogue of a controller on PC. I don't mind that they're using emulation as long as it looks fine. They should be updating textures on emulated games though so they look like something from this generation. Not looking like it was upscaled on an emulator on PC.


Goku1992A said:


> They can do it if they really wanted too but to make them more $$$ they rather sell you the games separately. This game is over 10 years old it shouldn't be priced the same way they are pricing BOTW2. But people have to realize Nintendo gets away with this because this game is going to sell millions.


Everyone does this. The SMT Nocturne Remaster is stil $50 when it isn't in sale. That's only $10 cheaper than an major new release. I remember Rune Factory 4 for Switch was pretty close to the price of a new title too. Same with Tales of Vesperia DE before the price drop and digital sales. IIRC those were all around $50. The best rerelease price I've seen is Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance on Switch for $30, not counting when things get price drops or go on sale.


Benja81 said:


> The dual screens were nice, but at the same time I don't really miss it either since they couldn't find a way to not scratch the top screen, lmao. As for backwards compatibility, it just doesn't work like that unless they decide to build upon the old hardware in such a way. Ironically that is part of why the WiiU was not successful, resulting in much less 3rd party games.


They could've found a way to make the tip screen scratch less. It was the big raised bezel around the bottom screen that seemed to cause the scratches.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2021)

And yet this bullshit will still sell better than Metroid Dread


----------



## RichardTheKing (Jul 15, 2021)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> And yet this bullshit will still sell better than Metroid Dread


So you're dreading Metroid's sales figures, I take it?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> So you're dreading Metroid's sales figures, I take it?


You could say so.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> So you're dreading Metroid's sales figures, I take it?


I see what you did there.


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 15, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> They could've found a way to make the tip screen scratch less. It was the big raised bezel around the bottom screen that seemed to cause the scratches.


True they coulda/shoulda but how heavy would this foldable Switch be? No thanks, I don't really find myself ever wishing it had a 2nd screen but I do kinda wish it was lighter when playing late at night.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> is that 'channel' still available for Wii players, considering the Wiishop closed years ago?


As far as I'm aware- yes, actually. They kept that one available for new downloads, as well as the Wii U transfer tool. Those are, to my knowledge, the _only_ things you can still get on the Wii Shop.
(You can still redownload anything you bought before the shutdown, of course, I feel like that should be common knowledge, but apparently it's not...)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 15, 2021)

Dual screens wouldn't have been conducive to the Switch's goal of being both a home console and a handheld console, since all games are meant to be playable in both modes, which is also why no game can require touch despite the Switch's touch screen.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 15, 2021)

linuxares said:


> I agree. Honestly all the "Wii" games could have worked in a package. Windwaker kind of just got a remake... damn just put it on the eshop already...


Why would they do that when they can drip release and get 3x as much money?


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 15, 2021)

cashboxz01 said:


> Why would they do that when they can drip release and get 3x as much money?


This.
Also they have a buffer for bad times. I bet everyone'd do it like this if they could.
Some call 'Disney vault' or something, but in the end the switch has enough games.
If they released everything at once, ppl'd complain about pricing.
If they don't ppl say they should release it nao plox.
*PPL are the problem. Not Nintendo.*

~Funnily enough, I never buy Nintendo consoles for Nintendo games. I always prefer third party games.
But I don't like Microsoft or Sony and like Handheld gaming, so...



djnate27 said:


> A leak won’t reveal anything that the official release will…just sooner. Are we that impatient a society that we can’t wait a couple of days?
> If you’re convinced you’ll like the game…pre-order it or Day 1 buy it.
> If you’re on the fence…be patient. All your questions will be answered in time.


You're arguing with the FOMO generation here.
They live fast and die young, and oh boy do they want the news from tomorrow, preferably already yesterday.

I agree with the stance on leaks.
Unless we're talking about never released stuff.

But otherwise...
"Switch Pro". Remember that BS ?
So glad Ninty finally released something


----------



## BLsquared (Jul 15, 2021)

Welp. Still haven't played it, but I'll probably play this version. Woosh.


----------



## Milenko (Jul 15, 2021)

They should just port every decent wii u game as well as wind water hd, like star fox zero but make it have normal controls


----------



## grey72 (Jul 15, 2021)

There'd better be a lot of games in the works behind the scenes to make up for these outsourced full price ports, Nintendo


----------



## realtimesave (Jul 15, 2021)

I found the game, easily but why do we need so damn many Zelda games anyway.  I have barely scratched the surface on most of these titles.


----------



## Nevermore (Jul 15, 2021)

Chary said:


> Game codename is Shoebill.


I can't believe I just now realized that Loftwings are giant shoebills.


----------



## console (Jul 15, 2021)

That's nice. I bought The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword game with gold remote for my Nintendo Wii in long years ago.

I'm not going to buy same game again. I would download it for myself to keep then use emulator on powerful gaming computer in near future when I feel to play same game again. Nothing new, just same old way.


----------



## xatzimi (Jul 15, 2021)

But can anyone bring the QOL changes and traditional controls to Dolphin?

It's worth more for those, even $40 worth. Sadly they don't release games for less than full price and it is never gonna go on a sale, so...


----------



## beermonkey (Jul 15, 2021)

Puzzles me that people still say that games on the Wii had forced motion controls. The main selling point of the Wii was motion controls so it's bound to have them. Be like buying another console and complaining about forced to use a game pad. 
Anyway. Looking forward to playing this. Have the joy cons coming as well (my wife's set has died so she is having my ones and treatment myself to them.)


----------



## vree (Jul 15, 2021)

realtimesave said:


> I found the game, easily but why do we need so damn many Zelda games anyway.  I have barely scratched the surface on most of these titles.



Zelda Titles are quite far and between. They are not milked out like for example any ubisoft title or the like.

If you never played any untill recently or you wheren't born when they came out then it's normal to have a backlog. But that can be said about pretty much any franchise....

------------------------------------

I actually liked this game back then on the wii. Had the gold wiiremote and all. I love the atmosphere and music in this game. Loftwing and a certain re-encounter with a boss is a minus. But outside of that this is great. Not sure yet whether I will use motion controls or not. They didn't really bother me in the original since there was tact in them. I was much more bothered with the brainless wagging in Twilight Princess on the wii. 

Also I do not game on PC anymore for like 10 years now. Strictly consoles now (Switch/PS5). So The option of just run it in 'dolphin' does not apply to me. Neither do I plan to buy a gaming pc for just the games I can count on one hand that are exclusives that I would play.

So again the fact that it just looks much better on my HDTV now then it did with my wii with component cables is reason enough on it's own. Also I haven't done a full playthrough since the original launch. So yeah this will be great!


----------



## loler55 (Jul 15, 2021)

get goosebumps at the title screen i love the music reminds me on THE LEGEND OF _ZELDA_: _SYMPHONY_ OF THE GODDESSES from 2016 in germany köln

10 times better music as in botw.....


----------



## vree (Jul 15, 2021)

loler55 said:


> get goosebumps at the title screen i love the music reminds me on THE LEGEND OF _ZELDA_: _SYMPHONY_ OF THE GODDESSES from 2016 in germany köln
> 
> 10 times better music as in botw.....



I wholeheartedly agree, this is/stays IMO the best version of this song/track ever!


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 15, 2021)

Is the game any different from the original, apart from the upscale and controls?

Any new content for us old bastards?


----------



## vree (Jul 15, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Is the game any different from the original, apart from the upscale and controls?
> 
> Any new content for us old bastards?



No new things, only small improvements like pickup messages don't repeat themselves on restart, no endless fii messages and so on. Oh and the amiibo to warp back to the sky that everyone makes a big deal out of, no clue why because there was never really any trouble or tediousness about traveling back...


----------



## JimPlayz912 (Jul 15, 2021)

Emulation _*again*_?
Now that's proof that Nintendo doesn't care about their games since they have a buttload of money now.
Plus, they know people will buy it anyway so, it's a win win situation for them.


----------



## themosteve (Jul 15, 2021)

even if you all complain about this, this game will be number one selling in this period 
don't underestimate the power of zelda and nintendo fanboy


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 15, 2021)

so, a little bit of emulation. sounds like most of it isn't, so it's not like it was lazy.

excited to see what speedrun strategies still work


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 15, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I still don't get people calling this hybrid emulation stuff of using emulation just for the gpu lazy. it makes sense if they really wanted it to look faithful to the original and it honestly seems like it would actually be more work to do this hyrbid method then full emulation or full naitive


Dunning kreuger.


----------



## SaberLilly (Jul 15, 2021)

i'm not going to call it a "Lazy port" just a "why port THIS" as out of every LoZ game out there, they picked this one to do a "Remaster" of and given from what i've seen of people's pictures in the thread its not even a particularly good looking remaster, its just "meh."


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Jul 15, 2021)

So far so good. I didn't like the wii version with those terrible controls. Waste of £45 10 years ago


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 15, 2021)

yea just downloaded no money for Nintendo lol


----------



## BaamAlex (Jul 15, 2021)

Even good old *glitches* work. Wouldn't be surprised if i find some more glitches.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 15, 2021)

I don't know if it's really newsworthy that someone was able to dump a cartridge a few hours before release...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 15, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> A leak won’t reveal anything that the official release will…just sooner. Are we that impatient a society that we can’t wait a couple of days?
> If you’re convinced you’ll like the game…pre-order it or Day 1 buy it.
> If you’re on the fence…be patient. All your questions will be answered in time.


Seemingly yes, and for many things with notable effects on results.
See also what the community and press makes when companies don't put review copies of films/TV/games out there, and the general drop off in sales if something is leaked in some manner ahead of time such that some of those that normally would buy it sight unseen might be convinced to wait a while.

I am not sure that is necessarily a bad thing either, though I generally encourage everybody to buy nothing until its worth has been demonstrated and certainly don't preorder (15 years from now it might be hard to find in physical form, for the next 3-4 it will be no problem at all).



the_randomizer said:


> To those who leak games, fuck off


You might be on the wrong site if that is how you roll.


----------



## gbadl (Jul 15, 2021)

Did anyone get to the part where you have to draw a circle? How do you do it without motion controls?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2021)

gbadl said:


> Did anyone get to the part where you have to draw a circle? How do you do it without motion controls?


The right stick just acts as the pointer in every circumstance when you have to point at something, so you just move the right stick to draw.


----------



## gbadl (Jul 15, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The right stick just acts as the pointer in every circumstance when you have to point at something, so you just move the right stick to draw.



Yes but Dolphin it was a pain to draw 10 years ago using a controller. Everything else was good from what I remembered.


----------



## Kameryn (Jul 15, 2021)

SaberLilly said:


> i'm not going to call it a "Lazy port" just a "why port THIS" as out of every LoZ game out there, they picked this one to do a "Remaster" of and given from what i've seen of people's pictures in the thread its not even a particularly good looking remaster, its just "meh."



100% agreed.

But I'd be pretty Aok with the looks if it felt better to play, they had an amazing opportunity to bring in the advancements from the Breath of the Wild (controls/mechanics).... but they didn't. Going from BOTW to this feels... yucky lol.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 15, 2021)

vree said:


> No new things, only small improvements like pickup messages don't repeat themselves on restart, no endless fii messages and so on. Oh and the amiibo to warp back to the sky that everyone makes a big deal out of, no clue why because there was never really any trouble or tediousness about traveling back...


No worthy of purchase for those who got it when it was new.
Thanks, my sexy.


----------



## vree (Jul 15, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> No worthy of purchase for those who got it when it was new.
> Thanks, my sexy.



I'm still diving in! It's been a long time since I played this game.


----------



## Kameryn (Jul 15, 2021)

Kameryn said:


> 100% agreed.
> 
> But I'd be pretty Aok with the looks if it felt better to play, they had an amazing opportunity to bring in the advancements from the Breath of the Wild (controls/mechanics).... but they didn't. Going from BOTW to this feels... yucky lol.



OH WAIT..... I retract my previous comment!

Just tried it in handheld mode and I am very impressed, it's really nice! 
It looks really good on the smaller screen, and sans motion controls are good! 
I could definitely play through it again this way.

(PS. I purchased the special edition for Wii back in the day, it came with the golden wiimote plus and didn't have any issues like other people stated (maybe this special wiimote was better than others?) --- Instead I thoroughly enjoyed it/was and still am very pleased with it. But for some reason I find the new motion controls on the switch clumsy *shrugs) --- Maybe I need to purchase the special edition joycons to get the full experience? LOL


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 15, 2021)

Whoooooo!! Now I can play it on Switch. Never liked Wii U and Wii remote plus at all. Awesome! It requires firmware 11.0.0 too. Perfect!


----------



## SaberLilly (Jul 15, 2021)

Kameryn said:


> OH WAIT..... I retract my previous comment!
> 
> Just tried it in handheld mode and I am very impressed, it's really nice!
> It looks really good on the smaller screen, and sans motion controls are good!
> ...



Well I do notice that is a "Wii Motion Plus" Wii-mote, so yeah....it IS better than a standard one XD.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jul 16, 2021)

"HD"


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 16, 2021)

SaberLilly said:


> i'm not going to call it a "Lazy port" just a "why port THIS" as out of every LoZ game out there, they picked this one to do a "Remaster" of and given from what i've seen of people's pictures in the thread its not even a particularly good looking remaster, its just "meh."


Essentially, b/c its the only 3D gen Zelda home console game that hadn't had a remaster yet:

OoT: 3DS
MM: 3DS
WW: WiiU
TwP: WiiU

But that said I'd love to see Zelda/Zelda II/Link to the Past remakes just like they did for Link's Awakening.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 16, 2021)

And is this what nintendont meant by better support, more old titles ported from older consoles.

Fuck me, for the fanboys out there, we can already play/emulate all these old games and not have to invest in a new console.

But this game isn't worth shit, its controls are a fucking nightmare, shit job at porting/emulating, the lack of camera control, having to hold a button to turn camera, proof that nintendo cant innovate for shit.

Strange how you can emulate dolphin and map camera to a stick, yet switch you cant.

Never really played it on the wii, but did on wii u, but got bored and never completed.

I know i wont even bother with the switch version unless the camera gets supported by the right stick and not a fucking button and then right stick.

Yet again, another shit lazy port, id rather stick to playing it on the console i already own.

But nintendont fans are such loyal folks arent they, theyre supporting a company that cant even be arsed anymore, they stopped caring about making next gen consoles, just slap cheap shit with gimmicks so the fans buy into it.

Lack the new games to play.

And sorry i couldnt give two fucks if the switch is portable, its littered with old crap i can run off my devices and on the move without the switch, and if its lucky to get a new title, its massively dumbed down.

This game wasnt that bad but the switch version is a shit version due to shit controls.


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Jul 16, 2021)

This was supposed to be part of a 3 pack and it got released by itself just because they knew the link to botw2 would make it irresistible for most
It's... Concerning to see that the quality didn't change during development, but it's not surprising given the current state of Nintendo.

Honestly, even knowing the game is painfully boring, I would buy it if it was like 20 bucks, maybe 30...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> Lack the new games to play.



It's intentional.
This way people will desperately buy any crap they put out, even if it has only 10% of the content previous games had.
It's why they killed off smaller IPs and are focusing only on the big ones.

The only thing the switch had going for it was having portable versions of (mostly old) console games, but now steam boy is going to do it way better...
I wonder if they'll straighten up their act


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 16, 2021)

jt_1258 said:


> I still don't get people calling this hybrid emulation stuff of using emulation just for the gpu lazy. it makes sense if they really wanted it to look faithful to the original and it honestly seems like it would actually be more work to do this hyrbid method then full emulation or full naitive


But people don't want it to look faithful to the original, they want it to look modern and this is just as lazy as Twilight Princess "HD" was. Since BotW and Skyward Sword have rather similar art styles I was hoping they would use parts of the BotW engine for the graphics because Skyward Sword redone in the BotW engine would look _gorgeous_. I was hoping for another Wind Waker HD, not another Twilight Princess "HD". But this hardly even seems like an improvement over the original. They lost a sale from me.


----------



## Wavy (Jul 16, 2021)

JimPlayz912 said:


> Emulation _*again*_?
> Now that's proof that Nintendo doesn't care about their games since they have a buttload of money now.
> Plus, they know people will buy it anyway so, it's a win win situation for them.


As stated earlier in the thread, what SS HD is using is just a wrapper for the GPU, specifically for models and textures which isn't inherently lazy as recreating everything for the Switch's GPU would be a waste of time.


----------



## MrVtR (Jul 16, 2021)

The devs were so lazy that they didn't even bother to delete textures from the Nintendo Wii that aren't used on the switch, like the one I extracted from the archives a few minutes ago





There are also files that they removed at least 300 lines of text and left the file blank on the switch, like one that gives you game hints


----------



## banjojohn (Jul 16, 2021)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Dual screens wouldn't have been conducive to the Switch's goal of being both a home console and a handheld console, since all games are meant to be playable in both modes, which is also why no game can require touch despite the Switch's touch screen.


I've come across several games that require the touchscreen, so that's not true. The latest I've played was this one: https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/gordian-rooms-a-curious-heritage-switch/


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 16, 2021)

banjojohn said:


> I've come across several games that require the touchscreen, so that's not true. The latest I've played was this one: https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/gordian-rooms-a-curious-heritage-switch/


Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Bauti (Jul 16, 2021)

I hope they don't get the leaker into jail


----------



## Spider_Man (Jul 16, 2021)

zupi said:


> This was supposed to be part of a 3 pack and it got released by itself just because they knew the link to botw2 would make it irresistible for most
> It's... Concerning to see that the quality didn't change during development, but it's not surprising given the current state of Nintendo.
> 
> Honestly, even knowing the game is painfully boring, I would buy it if it was like 20 bucks, maybe 30...
> ...


will they fuck, its nintendo, we have all heard the bullshit promise of "better game support" since the N64.

we will see soon another crap inferior console come soon, subpar to the PS4/XBX1 in order to compete with the PS5/XBSX and itll have some other form of bullshit gimmick and theyll again promise to do a better job at getting the games it yet again failed to get....... which translates to all the games it promised to get, that it failed again, aka old games we have been there, done that and worn that fucking t-shirt to death.


its nintendo, the most none innovative cheap company period, they only survive because it has a massive fanbase of brainwashed sheep that cant see what it really is, because they like its franchises, perfect example all the sheep that will blindly say BOTW is the best zelda game going.


----------



## xdarkmario (Jul 16, 2021)

My original guess was it's a emulation or port+ if you will because on day -2 it ran flawlessly on yuzu locked 60 with only minor cutscenes audio chopping.


----------



## DKB (Jul 16, 2021)

Emulation getting a weird amount of hate here. Cringe.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 16, 2021)

I never beat the game on the wii, and I didn't buy it either.    I did buy it on the switch though.  a long time ago, I bought the skyward sword wiimote from a seller, then later I bought the nunchuck, which was a club Nintendo prize for platinum in Japan only afaik from another seller.  here they are (please ignore the baby Yoda sheets on my bed ):


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 17, 2021)

They definitely could have decreased the final install size, but i'm still rather impressed. I almost finished the game with Dolphin, this version seems quite good though.

Even if it's emulation, they did enough work to change the controls. It's a good port. Constant 60 FPS as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 17, 2021)

nintendos too fucking lazy to even do a proper port now they gotta emulate and than charge full price for it. they really are nintAPPLE NOW


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 17, 2021)

A leak before launch again? Who in Nintendo is doing this, I wonder?


----------



## leon315 (Jul 17, 2021)

1 million dollar question°: can you play this game like it was in original version, as wiimote on wii?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2021)

HarvHouHacker said:


> A leak before launch again? Who in Nintendo is doing this, I wonder?


Nobody in Nintendo is doing it, 99.99999999999% of the time leaks just come from people who get stock of games early. Sometimes those copies just accidentally get sold early to people, sometimes people working at a game store will take a copy and dump it, or even just give it to a friend or something to dump, but it's 100% not somebody under Nintendo's payroll doing it. 



leon315 said:


> 1 million dollar question°: can you play this game like it was in original version, as wiimote on wii?


We've literally known that from day 1, yes, they still have the awful motion controls.


----------



## Aheago (Jul 17, 2021)

djnate27 said:


> A leak won’t reveal anything that the official release will…just sooner. Are we that impatient a society that we can’t wait a couple of days?
> If you’re convinced you’ll like the game…pre-order it or Day 1 buy it.
> If you’re on the fence…be patient. All your questions will be answered in time.


Why wait a couple days when you have the option of playing early? It hurts no one, especially if you still bought the game. 

waiting a couple days to play it on either end hurts no one


----------



## godreborn (Jul 17, 2021)

I plan to play the game with the skyward sword joycons, once I get them.  however, I'm afraid that I might forget what's going on in ys ix if I do or forget how to play the game or something.  though, it's almost identical to ys viii in a lot of aspects, and I remember that game well (went through it twice and it took 60 hours each time).  anyway, I may play skyward sword afterwards unless I decide to continue with dragon quest xi (only at the second town).  @AmandaRose will kill me if I don't play and beat that game.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I plan to play the game with the skyward sword joycons, once I get them.  however, I'm afraid that I might forget what's going on in ys ix if I do or forget how to play the game or something.  though, it's almost identical to ys viii in a lot of aspects, and I remember that game well (went through it twice and it took 60 hours each time).  anyway, I may play skyward sword afterwards unless I decide to continue with dragon quest xi (only at the second town).  @AmandaRose will kill me if I don't play and beat that game.


I will send Erik to get ya


----------



## leon315 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> awful



*"awful" *you say? back at WII era, i enjoyed every min of this "innovative" gameplay.
Perhaps i can smell it has something related to one's sedentary videogame play style?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 17, 2021)

I also liked the motion controls in the game.  I like them with the wiimote, not sure about the joycons yet as I haven't tried it.  the joycons as a whole seem too small for my hands, so sometimes it's difficult to play games with them, at least for me.  I never had that problem with the wiimote.  anyway, some games do motion controls well like skyward sword, others do them badly or feel needlessly tacked on, but that's just my opinion.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

one game where it seems needlessly tacked on is dkc returns.  I'm pretty damn good at that game, but sometimes the roll (shaking the wiimote) doesn't cooperate, and I end up dying (especially on the world 4 boss where there's little room to roll on those mine carts).


----------



## chef420 (Jul 17, 2021)

....


----------



## barnhilltrckn (Jul 18, 2021)

I for one do NOT like motion controls like this. It can be implemented in a good way with some games for sure and those I enjoy but full motion controls like this suck in my opinion. I tried to play through it with the Wii back in the day but several hours into the game I put it down. The controls ruined the game for me and I wish they would have some how made a version that didn't require motion. I understand the amount of work that would've been required but damn.....I would've happily payed more if that's what it took to recoup money spent during development. But this is just my opinion and I don't fault anyone who does enjoy it, I wish I could...


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks great at 720p and a very solid 60fps when I tested it (granted not very long but I was outside). I hated the low res graphics last time I played it on the Wii, what a smudgy mess that was. Starting to get used to the camera controls and I'm actually liking the control stick replacing the motion controls much more than I thought I would at first. Seeming like a much better experience than the Wii version. Never tried to play it on Dolphin due to the motion contraptions.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 18, 2021)

barnhilltrckn said:


> I for one do NOT like motion controls like this. It can be implemented in a good way with some games for sure and those I enjoy but full motion controls like this suck in my opinion. I tried to play through it with the Wii back in the day but several hours into the game I put it down. The controls ruined the game for me and I wish they would have some how made a version that didn't require motion. I understand the amount of work that would've been required but damn.....I would've happily payed more if that's what it took to recoup money spent during development. But this is just my opinion and I don't fault anyone who does enjoy it, I wish I could...



There is a "button only mode". The right stick controls the sword. Hold L to change the right stick to camera control. 

It works pretty well. Been playing mostly handheld.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jul 18, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> emulation.... thats a bit lazy


It's not entirely emulation. The game was recompiled for Switch, but they're probably using emulation for for stuff like audio and graphics, and the right analogue stick simulating the Wiimotion Plus because that's something people did with Dolphin so Skyward Sword didn't require a Wiimote with Wiimotion Plus for emulation.


barnhilltrckn said:


> I for one do NOT like motion controls like this. It can be implemented in a good way with some games for sure and those I enjoy but full motion controls like this suck in my opinion. I tried to play through it with the Wii back in the day but several hours into the game I put it down. The controls ruined the game for me and I wish they would have some how made a version that didn't require motion. I understand the amount of work that would've been required but damn.....I would've happily payed more if that's what it took to recoup money spent during development. But this is just my opinion and I don't fault anyone who does enjoy it, I wish I could...


You don't have to use motion controls. They took the Wiimotion Plus to right analogue thing from Dolphin for this game.


----------



## barnhilltrckn (Jul 18, 2021)

TheCasualties said:


> There is a "button only mode". The right stick controls the sword. Hold L to change the right stick to camera control.
> 
> It works pretty well. Been playing mostly handheld.


Oh I know what they did with putting controls on the right stick but it still seems like a gimmick. I may try it later when/if the price comes down. It still doesn't look promising to me but I AM open to atleast giving it a chance.


----------



## linkchidori (Jul 22, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> will they fuck, its nintendo, we have all heard the bullshit promise of "better game support" since the N64.
> 
> we will see soon another crap inferior console come soon, subpar to the PS4/XBX1 in order to compete with the PS5/XBSX and itll have some other form of bullshit gimmick and theyll again promise to do a better job at getting the games it yet again failed to get....... which translates to all the games it promised to get, that it failed again, aka old games we have been there, done that and worn that fucking t-shirt to death.
> 
> ...


Tbh Nintendo will probably never again compete as a serious console maker.


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 3, 2021)

FFT said:


> Woah woah, wait for a sec. This is *not* emulation. It seems more likely that they just needed to provide some sort of wrapper / compatibility layer for the GX library / env used in Wii development for easier porting - that is, which means that no emulation is done here. It's just a port. In the past many ports were using wrappers / compatibility layers, so it's nothing new and applying 'emulation' sticker to all stuff like this is just a pure misunderstanding. Just my 5 cents...


... that _is_ what high-level emulation is.


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 3, 2021)

linuxares said:


> It's not fully emulated. Like fuck... it would be ass to remake everything for the Switch GPU.





Wavy said:


> As stated earlier in the thread, what SS HD is using is just a wrapper for the GPU, specifically for models and textures which isn't inherently lazy as recreating everything for the Switch's GPU would be a waste of time.


But they were supposedly fine when they ported NSMBW to the Wii U as a base for NSMBU.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 3, 2021)

AboodXD said:


> But they were supposedly fine when they ported NSMBW to the Wii U as a base for NSMBU.


Difference there is that Wii and Wii U share very similar architecture, and the Switch does not to either of them.

...Now, that doesn't explain NSMBU Deluxe and the like, but still.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 3, 2021)

AboodXD said:


> But they were supposedly fine when they ported NSMBW to the Wii U as a base for NSMBU.


NSMBU was a simple 2D game, not a complex 3D game.


----------



## AboodXD (Sep 17, 2021)

(Late reply, I know. I'm barely on the site anymore)



CeeDee said:


> Difference there is that Wii and Wii U share very similar architecture, and the Switch does not to either of them.
> 
> ...Now, that doesn't explain NSMBU Deluxe and the like, but still.


But still what? You defeated your own point by yourself.

You may not know Nintendo games' internals. I do. Therefore, I know what I'm saying.

Nintendo uses custom-made libraries (most notably NintendoWare, but starting from the 3DS, they made more libraries, such as sead and agl) so that the game's own code does not have to depend as heavily on hardware-specfic code. The libraries themselves are what contain the hardware-specfic code and they can be ported around.
It's like the std libraries in C++ where the source code is the same for whatever platform you have and the compiler has the hardware-specfic implementation you need.

As for the game files, Nintendo uses intermediate files (mostly XML) and for the same reason; not relying too much on hardware-specfic stuff. They have tools which convert these to the hardware-specfic files.

This is _also_ the reason why they are able to port Wii U games to Switch so *effortlessly*. All the libraries they have on Wii U were ported to Switch already (like the ones I mentioned earlier; NintendoWare, sead, agl). In theory, they can just rebuild the code and link against the libraries they compiled for Switch. In practice, they may have made slight updates to the libraries between the original Wii U game they are porting and the current versions of the libraries they have, so they would need manual fixing for any updates that broke compatibility (these are not frequent and it's definitely an easy task for Nintendo).

For Wii, sure, they have more things to update, but like I said, the game's logic itself is specifically written so that it does not rely on hardware-specfic code. They would just need to update their library usage. Sounds affordable for Nintendo. (Also fyi, SS does indeed use NintendoWare.)



Mikemk said:


> NSMBU was a simple 2D game, not a complex 3D game.


That reason is not as valid as you think it is. See above.

(BTW, fun fact, NSMBU was in development for 3 years.)


----------

